# ROM /Kernel Transfers



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Any chance of getting the Dev's (that are interested) to transfer their latest and greatest ROM /Kernals, etc... here? 
I want RWF to be my one stop shopping store!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its up to you to request, motivate your favorite developers to come by.


----------



## phidelt82 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure you are probably talking more about the Fascinate guys, but I will be bringing my Mesmerize/Showcase stuff here as soon as I get a chance.


----------

